# My gorgeous boy



## lozzibear (Sep 13, 2010)

On the hunt for rabbits 



























He failed to catch any though, he never does lol. 
:biggrin:


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

He is one handsome fellow!!!


----------



## lozzibear (Sep 13, 2010)

Lisa_j said:


> He is one handsome fellow!!!


Thanks :smile:


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Very cute! He looks so regal in the last one


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Hes very handsome


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Awww, he looks like such a sweetheart - he is seriously adorable. Looks in really good shape too, his coat looks great.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

He's a handsome boy? What is he?


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

His coat really shows how shiny it is in the first pic. He's a handsome fella and looks really healthy!


----------



## lozzibear (Sep 13, 2010)

minnieme said:


> Very cute! He looks so regal in the last one


Thanks 



Unosmom said:


> Hes very handsome


Thank you 



MollyWoppy said:


> Awww, he looks like such a sweetheart - he is seriously adorable. Looks in really good shape too, his coat looks great.


Thanks  Yeah, he is in great condition (if I must say so myself :biggrin and his fur is soooooo soft and shiny :biggrin:



Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> He's a handsome boy? What is he?


We have no idea what he is lol, he was a rescue pup so its just all guess work with him. People usually guess Border Collie, German Shepherd, Rottweiler and some kind of Bull Terrier... I think he is just a bit of a mix bag :biggrin:


----------



## runwiththewind (Aug 19, 2011)

He's a very strong & beautiful guy. Me thinks he needs a Whippet friend if he's wants rabbit for dinner.


----------



## lozzibear (Sep 13, 2010)

runwiththewind said:


> He's a very strong & beautiful guy. Me thinks he needs a Whippet friend if he's wants rabbit for dinner.


Thank you :biggrin: He has in the past caught rabbits, but it isn't something I encourage too much lol, he doesn't have the patience to be any good at it though, so they are usually safely in the burrows before he is close enough to be any real threat. He has a greyhound friend who is a rabbit hunter too and she is much better than he is, and he has made friends with two whippet sister pups who are being trained to hunt rabbits to work with a hawk  :biggrin:.


----------



## runwiththewind (Aug 19, 2011)

I like the company he's hanging out with! BTW - rabbit is a great novel protein.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I love how he poses for the pics and I love his curly tail! Such a handsome man!


----------



## lozzibear (Sep 13, 2010)

runwiththewind said:


> I like the company he's hanging out with! BTW - rabbit is a great novel protein.


:biggrin: The two whippets are sooooo cute! They are only 13 weeks, and absolutely love Jake. They follow him around, and just look at him in amazement... they ignore other dogs who are about, and just watch Jake. It is soooo cute!

I do give Jake rabbit (I prefer to give it whole, than the minces but it can be quite expensive to get whole. I am trying to hunt for a cheaper source though), but I don't like seeing the fur and the head... nice and skinned suits me, when they look nothing like the live form lol. I am trying to get more used to it, but I just can't stomach it yet. The times he has caught them, I have left them for the foxes 



rannmiller said:


> I love how he poses for the pics and I love his curly tail! Such a handsome man!


Thank you  His tail is definitely a talking point lol.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

He is a very handsome boy!


----------



## lozzibear (Sep 13, 2010)

frogdog said:


> His coat really shows how shiny it is in the first pic. He's a handsome fella and looks really healthy!


Thank you  He is in fantastic health just now :biggrin: His coat is soooooo shiny in the sun, and it is so soft 



Janet At Nutro said:


> He is a very handsome boy!


Thank you


----------

